# Clamoroso, Conte al Milan da sabato?



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.

Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.

Nonostante le rassicurazioni dello stesso Elliott sul futuro di Gattuso, il nuovo proprietario ora ha deciso di dare taglio radicale alla precedente gestione del club. Compresa la panchina.

I tre fattori intervenuti dopo il primo comunicato: esonero di Conte, Gattuso sotto inchiesta e il comunicato della Curva Sud che ha legato a doppio filo l'allenatore e Mirabelli.

*TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero. *

*Sportmediaset aggiunge che, oltre a Gattuso, anche Fassone e Mirabelli hanno i giorni contati*​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Moffus98 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online si SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Luglio 2018)

M A G A R I... preghiamo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online si SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Ma quando mai...


----------



## zlatan (17 Luglio 2018)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo
Gattuso é l'unico menzionato nel comunicato: impossibile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online si SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.


----------



## Goro (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Non si realizza il realistico, figuriamoci i sogni

Però sarebbe fantastico zittire tutti


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Si vabbè proviamole tutte prima o poi su qualcosa ci azzeccano. Nel suo unico comunicato Elliott ha confermato gattuso.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo
> Gattuso é l'unico menzionato nel comunicato: impossibile



Esattol


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.


Magari


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



arriverà la smentita in meno di mezza giornata

"Piena fiducia in mister Gattuso che ha fatto il terzo punteggio del girone di ritorno con la rosa più giovane della serie A e rivalutato tra gli altri Calhanoglu, Biglia e RR"


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Non ci credo.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Luglio 2018)

Mi spiacerebbe per Gattuso, ma sarebbe meglio per il Milan


----------



## Boomer (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Dubito seriamente. Sarebbe già un miracolo se Fassone venisse silurato e Mirabelli messo quantomeno come osservatore ma ho il timore che per quest'ultimo aspetteranno la fine del mercato.

Spero che Fassone venga allontanato subito.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Sarebbe una roba clamorosa dopo aver confermato il solo Gattuso (nel comunicato)...in parole povere non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Stiamo a vedere, forse è lo stesso aggancio che hanno avuto l'anno scorso con Bonucci.

Io non voglio il parrucchino comunque.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Luglio 2018)

Mi sposcerebbe per gattuso
Ma godrei


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Luglio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo a vedere, forse è lo stesso aggancio che hanno avuto l'anno scorso con Bonucci.
> 
> Io non voglio il parrucchino comunque.



Come fai a non volere uno dei migliori allenatori in circolazione? Passeremmo da Gattuso a Conte, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



Mi spiace per Rino ma è la scelta da fare


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Come fai a non volere uno dei migliori allenatori in circolazione? Passeremmo da Gattuso a Conte, non so se mi spiego.



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.



*Nonostante le rassicurazioni dello stesso Elliott sul futuro di Gattuso, il nuovo proprietario ora ha deciso di dare taglio radicale alla precedente gestione del club. Compresa la panchina. 

I tre fattori intervenuti dopo il primo comunicato: esonero di Conte, Gattuso sotto inchiesta e il comunicato della Curva Sud che ha legato a doppio filo l'allenatore e Mirabelli.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

*Sportmediaset aggiunge che, oltre a Gattuso, anche Fassone e Mirabelli hanno i giorni contati*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nonostante le rassicurazioni dello stesso Elliott sul futuro di Gattuso, il nuovo proprietario ora ha deciso di dare taglio radicale alla precedente gestione del club. Compresa la panchina.
> 
> I tre fattori intervenuti dopo il primo comunicato: esonero di Conte, Gattuso sotto inchiesta e il comunicato della Curva Sud che ha legato a doppio filo l'allenatore e Mirabelli.*



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nonostante le rassicurazioni dello stesso Elliott sul futuro di Gattuso, il nuovo proprietario ora ha deciso di dare taglio radicale alla precedente gestione del club. Compresa la panchina.
> 
> I tre fattori intervenuti dopo il primo comunicato: esonero di Conte, Gattuso sotto inchiesta e il comunicato della Curva Sud che ha legato a doppio filo l'allenatore e Mirabelli.*



Legati a doppio filo quindi via tutti ahahah grandi


----------



## __king george__ (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset aggiunge che, oltre a Gattuso, anche Fassone e Mirabelli hanno i giorni contati*



non fatemi sognare troppo………….

ps: complimenti per la promozione 7vinte!


----------



## odasensei (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Conte non mi fa impazzire ma almeno ho la sicurezza che sul mercato si investirà e anche pesantemente visto che questa squadra è assolutamente inadatta al suo gioco, così mi sta bene (basta che non si porti Morata da Londra)


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Eh, magari.

Ma figuriamoci. Hanno messo Gattuso perfino sulla campagna abbonamenti.

Impossibile, purtroppo.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, magari.
> 
> Ma figuriamoci. Hanno messo Gattuso perfino sulla campagna abbonamenti.
> 
> Impossibile, purtroppo.



La gente ormai si illude con nulla. Come ci hanno ridotto...


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, magari.
> 
> Ma figuriamoci. Hanno messo Gattuso perfino sulla campagna abbonamenti.
> 
> Impossibile, purtroppo.



Aggiungo che Gattuso in panchina se si dovesse rivelare un flop nella prossima stagione sarà molto dura farlo fuori perché la società sta puntando tantissimo su di lui in ogni iniziativa, in ogni frase, in ogni contesto.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Luglio 2018)

mi voglio rovinare:se vanno via gattuso e mirabelli e viene Conte mi andrebbe bene persino che resti Fassone (almeno per un po')


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, magari.
> 
> Ma figuriamoci. Hanno messo Gattuso perfino sulla campagna abbonamenti.
> 
> Impossibile, purtroppo.



Ah vero, avevo già rimosso la campagna abbonamenti...è stato bello finchè è durata l'illusione (bellissimi 10 minuti)


----------



## luigi61 (17 Luglio 2018)

toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di sportmediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di gennaro gattuso.
> 
> ...


che Dio li benedica!!
In nome del Padre del Figlio e dello Spirito Santo


----------



## varvez (17 Luglio 2018)

Dio volesse


----------



## varvez (17 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che Gattuso in panchina se si dovesse rivelare un flop nella prossima stagione sarà molto dura farlo fuori perché la società sta puntando tantissimo su di lui in ogni iniziativa, in ogni frase, in ogni contesto.



Allora che comincino a pensarci subito, Gattuso SARÀ un flop, 100%


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Luglio 2018)

Mi sembra una delle tante cahate pazzesche che hanno sparato sul milan ... forse qualcuno si diverte anche.


----------



## danjr (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero;i1598074 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Impossibile, Gattuso è il simbolo di questa campagna abbonamenti


----------



## davidelynch (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



E dopo la balla di scaroni da berlusconi oggi tocca al dopato con la parrucca, avanti la prossima signori.


----------



## Boomer (17 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi voglio rovinare:se vanno via gattuso e mirabelli e viene Conte mi andrebbe bene persino che resti Fassone (almeno per un po')



Fassone è molto peggio di Mirabelli. L'importante è che il primo venga allontanato dalla società. Per me verranno entrambi sostituiti quantomeno entro Ottobre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi voglio rovinare:se vanno via gattuso e mirabelli e viene Conte mi andrebbe bene persino che resti Fassone (almeno per un po')



fassone è quello che rischia più di tutti visto che è AD


----------



## PM3 (17 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Allora che comincino a pensarci subito, Gattuso SARÀ un flop, 100%



Ah beh io concordo in toto, con Gattuso non andiamo da nessuna parte. Ha troppi limiti nel gioco offensivo, quando la palla arriva sulla trequarti ho la sensazione che sia un po' tutto improvvisato. Al milan per ripartire serve un maestro di calcio e può non piacere la filosofia dei giocatori-soldatini di conte, ma ha ampiamente dimostrato di essere un allenatore che non delude in più contesti.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Luglio 2018)

Non mi sembra possibile. Conte non verrebbe a farsi ridicolizzare allo Stadium con questo Milan di scarponi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Luglio 2018)

Mi dispiacerebbe molto per Gattuso, spero che nel caso rimanga nel Milan

Conte sarebbe il top per noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra siano clamorosamente sicuri di questa voce.

Vediamo se arrivano altre conferme importanti nel giro di qualche ora.


----------



## Black (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



non penso proprio. E' stato l'unico che hanno menzionato nel comunicato. Tra l'altro mi sembra che Conte voglia fare causa al Chelsea, firmando un altro contratto penso che perderebbe questa possibilità


----------



## Ale.sasha (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> .





__king george__ ha scritto:


> non fatemi sognare troppo………….
> 
> ps: complimenti per la promozione 7vinte!





7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari





Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi spiacerebbe per Gattuso, ma sarebbe meglio per il Milan





Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi sposcerebbe per gattuso
> Ma godrei





Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Come fai a non volere uno dei migliori allenatori in circolazione? Passeremmo da Gattuso a Conte, non so se mi spiego.





Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per Rino ma è la scelta da fare





varvez ha scritto:


> Dio volesse





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mi dispiacerebbe molto per Gattuso, sotto che nel caso rimanga nel Milan
> 
> Conte sarebbe il top per noi



Quoto voi che esultate per questa notizia: pensate davvero che Conte riuscirebbe a fare di meglio con questa rosa? Ma soprattutto, pensate davvero che Conte venga con questa rosa?


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Possibile prima mossa di Leonardo ?
Purtroppo penso che non sia vero... 
Ma quanto godrei.
Dispiacerebbe per Gattuso che secondo me poteva essere una specie di Tassotti... a fare il vice... ma non e pronto per il Milan.


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe in contraddizione con la "teoria del teatrino" quindi non credo succederà...oltre che per altre cose palesi come la campagna abbonamenti


----------



## Boomer (17 Luglio 2018)

L'importante sarebbe inserire persone competenti a livello dirigenziale. Poi le conseguenze positive sull'area tecnica e sportiva arriveranno , ne sono sicuro. Se metà di questa notizia fosse vera ci sarebbe da stappare lo Champagne.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra siano clamorosamente sicuri di questa voce.
> 
> Vediamo se arrivano altre conferme importanti nel giro di qualche ora.



Ma dai Toby, hanno confermato Gattuso nel comunicato, l'hanno messo OGGI come volto nella campagna abbonamenti e domani lo mandano via? Dai su...


----------



## varvez (17 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ah beh io concordo in toto, con Gattuso non andiamo da nessuna parte. Ha troppi limiti nel gioco offensivo, quando la palla arriva sulla trequarti ho la sensazione che sia un po' tutto improvvisato. Al milan per ripartire serve un maestro di calcio e può non piacere la filosofia dei giocatori-soldatini di conte, ma ha ampiamente dimostrato di essere un allenatore che non delude in più contesti.



This


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma dai Toby, hanno confermato Gattuso nel comunicato, l'hanno messo OGGI come volto nella campagna abbonamenti e domani lo mandano via? Dai su...



Eh lo so, non mi illudo, ma a sensazione non mi sembra la prima panzana scritta da pellegatti ubriaco.. la sparata la hanno fatta eclatante, come Bonucci l'anno scorso. Qualche spiffero clamoroso è arrivato.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, non mi illudo, ma a sensazione non mi sembra la prima panzana scritta da pellegatti ubriaco.. la sparata la hanno fatta eclatante, come Bonucci l'anno scorso. Qualche spiffero clamoroso è arrivato.



Per me la cosa è troppo inverosimile, poi se viene tanto di guadagnato...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Luglio 2018)

Darebbe un segnale forte all'ambiente, ma lo reputo impossibile al 99%.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, non mi illudo, ma a sensazione non mi sembra la prima panzana scritta da pellegatti ubriaco.. la sparata la hanno fatta eclatante, come Bonucci l'anno scorso. Qualche spiffero clamoroso è arrivato.



Nella flash news titolavano addirittura:"Via Gattuso, c'è Conte".

Vediamo. Come detto, magari. Lo andrei a prendere io Antonio. Ma resto molto molto molto scettico a riguardo.


----------



## Boomer (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Questa è la cosa più importante.


----------



## evangel33 (17 Luglio 2018)

Sapete che piazzamento ha ottenuto Conte al primo anno quando è approdato in una squadra che non faceva le coppe a causa del piazzamento nell'anno precedente?
Si che lo sapete dai…

Lasciatemi sognare vi prego. Un allenatore serio...Finchè non vedo...


----------



## luigi61 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella flash news titolavano addirittura:"Via Gattuso, c'è Conte".
> 
> Vediamo. Come detto, magari. Lo andrei a prendere io Antonio. Ma resto molto molto molto scettico a riguardo.



Siamo anestetizzati da anni di batoste sui denti e abbiamo paura anche della nostra ombra! #VOGLIOCREDERCI


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Sapete che piazzamento ha ottenuto Conte al primo anno quando è approdato in una squadra che non faceva le coppe a causa del piazzamento nell'anno precedente?
> Si che lo sapete dai…
> 
> Lasciatemi sognare vi prego. Un allenatore serio...Finchè non vedo...



Sogna, però non metterti in testa cose fuori dalla realtà


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Sapete che piazzamento ha ottenuto Conte al primo anno quando è approdato in una squadra che non faceva le coppe a causa del piazzamento nell'anno precedente?
> Si che lo sapete dai…
> 
> Lasciatemi sognare vi prego. Un allenatore serio...Finchè non vedo...



Ma non c'è proprio pericolo. Conte è un grandissimo ma non Dio! Impossibile vincere contro una Juve del genere. Ma sono sicuro che almeno terzi c'arriveremmo.


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe in contraddizione con la "teoria del teatrino" quindi non credo succederà...oltre che per altre cose palesi come la campagna abbonamenti



Basta cambiare 2 o 3 cose :

Per ora si vede Gattuso con la scritta : piu forti insieme.

Ci metti la foto di Conte con la scritta : insieme, ancora piu forti

ed e finita !


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo
> Gattuso é l'unico menzionato nel comunicato: impossibile



quel comunicato della curva è stato però un'autogoal clamoroso.
Se prima Elliott pensava di andare avanti con Gattuso pur con qualche dubbio, dopo quel comunicato i dubbi sono aumentati a dismisura.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma dai Toby, hanno confermato Gattuso nel comunicato, l'hanno messo OGGI come volto nella campagna abbonamenti e domani lo mandano via? Dai su...



Beh, la pubblicità è tecnicamente opera della gestione Fassone, mica emanazione della nuova proprietà. Non mi sembra una gran controprova, considerato che non si è ancora insediato nessun nuovo consigliere, nessun nuovo presidente, nessun nuovo direttore.

E aggiungo: probabilmente è pronta da un pezzo, mentre questa notizia, se vera, è roba degli ultimi due giorni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Non si sa se la fonte sia Bargiggia o Pellegatti.
Se fosse Pellegatti sarebbe ancor più clamoroso visto il legame tra lui e Gattuso. Non capirei perchè mettere in giro una notizia così a destabilizzarlo.

Bargiggia, d'altra parte, è il profeta che rivelò l'affare Bonucci al mondo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> quel comunicato della curva è stato però un'autogoal cloamoroso.
> Se prima Elliott pensava di andare avanti con Gattuso pur con qualche dubbio, dopo quel comunicato i dubbi sono aumentati a dismisura.



Certo che sarebbe una figura un po barbina lanciare la campagna acquisti con Gattuso frontman e licenziarlo 3 giorni dopo ahahah


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma dai Toby, hanno confermato Gattuso nel comunicato, l'hanno messo OGGI come volto nella campagna abbonamenti e domani lo mandano via? Dai su...



Anche io ci credo poco, ma ormai dovremmo essere abituati (come tifosi) ad essere presi per i fondelli. O avete già dimenticato la pantomima avvenuta con la cessione di Kakà? 

Sono 10 anni che ci prendono per i fondelli, non importa che ora ci sia Elliott. Era lo stesso con Berlusconi, è stato lo stesso con Li e non mi sorprenderei se dovessero dare il benservito a Rino, nonostante le belle parole.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Voglio vedere come liquideranno Gattuso, una bandiera che da giocatore, allenatore, professionista ci ha sempre messo l'anima per i nostri colori e tra l'altro ha appena concluso un girone di ritorno positivo. 
Pensassero a costruire un reparto offensivo di livello prima di cambiare allenatore.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Attenzione però che, pensandoci bene, quella locandina potrebbe essere stata forzata dalla solita "Calabria United" (la stessa del comunicato emesso dalla 'Ndrina).


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset aggiunge che, oltre a Gattuso, anche Fassone e Mirabelli hanno i giorni contati*



Fassone
Mirabelli
Gattuso
Gestione provinciale del Milan

Gazidis
Leonardo(Maldini)
Conte
Milan che si rimette in marcia per l'europa

Mi spaice per Rino ma la seconda opzione sarebbe un segnale vero dopo anni di putt4nat€


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Certo che sarebbe una figura un po barbina lanciare la campagna acquisti con Gattuso frontman e licenziarlo 3 giorni dopo ahahah



Appunto per questo lo vedo impossibile. Fino a 40 minuti fa la pagina ufficiale facebook del Milan ha fatto un post della campagna abbonamenti con Gattuso in bella vista...


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra follia pura.. soprattutto vista la campagna abbonamenti.
Ovviamente sarebbe la soluzione perfetta per noi, il vero craque della squadra..


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2018)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Quoto voi che esultate per questa notizia: pensate davvero che Conte riuscirebbe a fare di meglio con questa rosa? Ma soprattutto, pensate davvero che Conte venga con questa rosa?



Dopo che ho visto l'Italia di scarpari arrivare all'ultimo rigore contro la squadra campione del mondo.. direi proprip di si..


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Certo che sarebbe una figura un po barbina lanciare la campagna acquisti con Gattuso frontman e licenziarlo 3 giorni dopo ahahah



Sarebbe solo l'ennesima gaffe prodotta dal nostro reparto comunicazione gestito da 3 idioti


----------



## AllanX (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe fantastico sia per le qualità dell'allenatore sia perché sarebbe la dimostrazione che Elliot intende investire con impegno, serietà e profitto nel Milan. Magari chi ha curato la campagna abbonamenti, non so se zio Campopiano o Guadagnini, verrà allontanato ancor prima di Gattuso


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> quel comunicato della curva è stato però un'autogoal clamoroso.
> Se prima Elliott pensava di andare avanti con Gattuso pur con qualche dubbio, dopo quel comunicato i dubbi sono aumentati a dismisura.



sarebbe la prima cosa sensata che fanno quelle capre.. ovviamente senza volerlo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Scaroni è vicino a Mediaset. Attenzione perchè potrebbe anche essere una mossa per "smuovere le acque" e capire come reagirebbe la piazza.

In più, sbaglio o Leonardo e Gattuso non si vedono di buon occhio?


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Certo che sarebbe una figura un po barbina lanciare la campagna acquisti con Gattuso frontman e licenziarlo 3 giorni dopo ahahah



Per Conte si fa questo e altro


----------



## luigi61 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



FORZA ELLIOTT 
1) Via il DUO TRAGICO
2) Conte ; bisogna essere pragmatici, stimo tanto Rino come uomo, ma non è in grado attualmente di allenare un Top Club
3) 3 giocatori FORTI
basi per lottare per entrare in c.l


----------



## James45 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione, però, che, pensandoci bene, quella locandina potrebbe essere stata forzata dalla solita "Calabria United" (la stessa del comunicato emesso dalla 'Ndrina).



Il che si tradurrebbe in un "remiamo contro"... sarebbe clamoroso.
Forse più semplicemente la locandina era già programmata e il caso ha voluto che sia uscita adesso.
Il caso... mah... quando si parla del Milan il caso non esiste... solo il caos


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fassone
> Mirabelli
> Gattuso
> Gestione provinciale del Milan
> ...



Faccio presente comunque che Gazidis è detestato in ambiente Arsenal perché è stato lui a lasciare campo libero a Wenger su tutto. Per contro sarebbe perfetto per Conte...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe solo l'ennesima gaffe prodotta dal nostro reparto comunicazione gestito da 3 idioti



Si è vero, avranno tentato la porcata per allontanare i "tifosi" dalla nuova proprietà dopo la probabile tabula rasa.


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2018)

di norma queste notizie o vengono riprese da tutte in 6-12 ore (vedi CR7 e Bonucci) o son superbufale


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scaroni è vicino a Mediaset. Attenzione perchè potrebbe anche essere una mossa per "smuovere le acque" e capire come reagirebbe la piazza.
> 
> *In più, sbaglio o Leonardo e Gattuso non si vedono di buon occhio?*


Ma nooo. Gattuso gli ha solo gridato:"uomo di m"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dopo che ho visto l'Italia di scarpari arrivare all'ultimo rigore contro la squadra campione del mondo.. direi proprip di si..



Per dio, Giaccherini sembrava Messi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2018)

Meglio non farsi illusioni ragazzi


----------



## James45 (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma nooo. Gattuso gli ha solo gridato:"uomo di m****"



normale amministrazione, allora


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scaroni è vicino a Mediaset. Attenzione perchè potrebbe anche essere una mossa per "smuovere le acque" e capire come reagirebbe la piazza.
> 
> In più, sbaglio o Leonardo e Gattuso non si vedono di buon occhio?


Magari Scaroni ieri è andato ad Arcore a regalare a Mediaset il super-scoop


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari Scaroni ieri è andato ad Arcore a regalare a Mediaset il super-scoop



Non ce stato nessun incontro fra Scaroni e Berlusconi


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Faccio presente comunque che Gazidis è detestato in ambiente Arsenal perché è stato lui a lasciare campo libero a Wenger su tutto. Per contro sarebbe perfetto per Conte...



detestato o no ha portato nella sua gestione l'Arsenal a livelli economici enormi..io un manager lo giudico da quello..gli aspetti tecnici competono a DS e allenatore


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ce stato nessun incontro fra Scaroni e Berlusconi



Si lo so,trollavo


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione però che, pensandoci bene, quella locandina potrebbe essere stata forzata dalla solita "Calabria United" (la stessa del comunicato emesso dalla 'Ndrina).



Direi di sì, a giudicare da come la promuovono alcuni megafoni  Avremo altresì un riscontro su Conte a seconda di come reagiranno gli stessi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Meglio non farsi illusioni ragazzi



Vero.

Di solito da noi va tutto male, la cosa più probabile infatti è un comunicato che smentisce tutto.


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari Scaroni ieri è andato ad Arcore a regalare a Mediaset il super-scoop



Magari il regista ha chiamato il neopresidente Scaroni per impartirgli l'ordine: "avanti tutta con Conte!"


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Bah per adesso prendo questa news con le molle.

Tutto è possibile quando è in sella una nuova proprietà, peraltro con testa e cuore londinesi, quindi una rivoluzione simile, dirigenza nuova e Conte in panchina non è un'utopia, volendo.

Certo che poi Conte pretenderebbe parecchi cambiamenti, primo fra tutti il fatto che non transiga sulla difesa a tre... dunque difesa e esterni nuovi... insomma sarebbe una rivoluzione vera e propria da fare con appena un mese di calciomercato davanti e le mani legate dalla UEFA, in ogni caso.


----------



## jacky (17 Luglio 2018)

Allora...

Con la campagna abbonamenti lanciata oggi Eliott non c'entra niente. Anzi queste continue forzature nelle conferme (Mirabelli, Gattuso...) sono parecchio strane. Ricordiamoci sempre le facce che avevano al raduno.

Fassone, Mirabelli, Gattuso sostituiti con Leonardo, Maldini, Conte sarebbero un upgrade mostruoso!

Leggo che c'è chi dice che Conte non si presenterebbe mai allo stadium con questa squadra. Falso! Conte sa benissimo che il progetto Juventus è in declino, lo stesso Ronaldo ha 33 anni, Pjianic, Khedira, Chiellini... e la sua sfida sarebbe quella di riportarci a competere. Poi chissene della Juventus, Conte vuole tornare in Italia con la famiglia. E il Milan e Milano sarebbe una bella sfida in una piazza che è ai minimi storici (e quindi con poco rischio).

Detto questo, noi siamo destinati a soffrire e rimarremo con questa triade di scarsoni strapagati.


----------



## Black (17 Luglio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Sapete che piazzamento ha ottenuto Conte al primo anno quando è approdato in una squadra che non faceva le coppe a causa del piazzamento nell'anno precedente?
> Si che lo sapete dai…
> 
> Lasciatemi sognare vi prego. Un allenatore serio...Finchè non vedo...



stai sognando un pò troppo. Già arrivare tra le prime 4 sarebbe un sogno, vista la situazione attuale


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Direi di sì, a giudicare da come la promuovono alcuni megafoni  Avremo altresì un riscontro su Conte a seconda di come reagiranno gli stessi.



Sicuro che Conte e una serie di personaggi dirigenziali seri verrebbero subito presi di mira...

Pensa se magari non regalano abbonamenti o non lasciano gestire qualche giocattolino come succede adesso........


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Di solito da noi va tutto male, la cosa più probabile infatti è un comunicato che smentisce tutto.



Se la cosa non viene ripresa da più fonti non ci sarà nessun comunicato perchè non ci sarà niente da smentire. Ed una cosa così dovrebbe prendere piede AL MASSIMO in qualche ora.


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo che poi Conte pretenderebbe parecchi cambiamenti



il primo cambiamento è Strinic come Ziegler 
Proprio ieri/l'altro ieri se n'era parlato qui sul forum (un presagio  )


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora...
> 
> Con la campagna abbonamenti lanciata oggi Eliott non c'entra niente. Anzi queste continue forzature nelle conferme (Mirabelli, Gattuso...) sono parecchio strane. Ricordiamoci sempre le facce che avevano al raduno.
> 
> ...



Comunque sia da noi non è tutto da buttare. Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Conti, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Suso, Biglia (se si riprende) non mi sembrano affatto male come struttura. Certo, c'è da spenderci su in alcuni ruoli ma qualcosa di buono si tira fuori...non bisogna vedere tutto nero sempre..


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Luglio 2018)

Conte con Gattuso a fargli da secondo sarebbe utopia? Per me Rino avrebbe l'umiltà per farsi da parte e capire che da un'esperienza del genere potrebbe uscirne migliorato come allenatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora...
> 
> Con la campagna abbonamenti lanciata oggi Eliott non c'entra niente. Anzi queste continue forzature nelle conferme (Mirabelli, Gattuso...) sono parecchio strane. Ricordiamoci sempre le facce che avevano al raduno.
> 
> ...



Dai la juve in declino è troppo..

Mercato con Cancelo, Perin, Emre Can e CR7 e se tutto va bene altri colpi e sono pure capaci di chiudere in pari cedendo panchinari come Rugani (50 milioni al Chelsea) e altri..

La Juve è su un livello distante secoli da noi..ecco perché bisogna mollare sta dirigenza da pastasciutta e trovare gente più competente a livelli top


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Mi spiace per Rino, ma è come passare da una pistola ad acqua ad una calibro 38.
Attendo comunque l'ovvia smentita che di solito, in notizie come queste, arriva prima che io finisca il mio post e trovi la notizia chiusa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se la cosa non viene ripresa da più fonti non ci sarà nessun comunicato perchè non ci sarà niente da smentire. Ed una cosa così dovrebbe prendere piede AL MASSIMO in qualche ora.



Esatto..infatti al 90% è una invenzione


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

A Mediaset sono convinti. Hanno anche aperto un sondaggio per chedere se è la scelta giusta per il rilancio


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Conte con Gattuso a fargli da secondo sarebbe utopia? Per me Rino avrebbe l'umiltà per farsi da parte e capire che da un'esperienza del genere potrebbe uscirne migliorato come allenatore.



lo spero


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora...
> 
> Con la campagna abbonamenti lanciata oggi Eliott non c'entra niente. Anzi queste continue forzature nelle conferme (Mirabelli, Gattuso...) sono parecchio strane. Ricordiamoci sempre le facce che avevano al raduno.
> 
> ...



La juve in declino???


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Sto leggendo gli stessi commenti che lessi nel topic sullo scoop Mediaset su Bonucci:"impossibile" ecc... speriamo ci sia lo stesso epilogo


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Luglio 2018)

C'è anche da dire che un'estate in cui approda CR7 alla Juve e tornano in Italia Ancelotti e Conte, darebbe nuovo lustro alla Serie A.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Luglio 2018)

Fossi in voi non mi esalterei. Non penso che Elliot sia abituato a fare le cose a caso. Nel comunicato è citato espressamente Gattuso come colonna portante del nuovo Milan, quindi dubito fortemente che verrà sostituito. 

Tenete presente che tra 1 mese comincia il campionato, non penso nemmeno che ci sia il tempo tecnico per cambiare allenatore così velocemente rischiando di sfaldare lo spogliatoio e il gruppo che si è creato l'anno scorso con Rino.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2018)

Figuriamoci, a noi ci dice sempre tutto male. Gattuso dorma sonni tranquilli


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Conte con Gattuso a fargli da secondo sarebbe utopia? Per me Rino avrebbe l'umiltà per farsi da parte e capire che da un'esperienza del genere potrebbe uscirne migliorato come allenatore.



Per me non sarebbe giusto per Rino. Lui merita una chance vera in Serie A in una piazza che gli dia stabilità e la giusta fiducia.
Ha dimostrato ampiamente in questi mesi di meritarla.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che un'estate in cui approda CR7 alla Juve e tornano in Italia Ancelotti e Conte, darebbe nuovo lustro alla Serie A.



Si, soprattutto se dovesse tornare Cavani o arrivare Di Maria


----------



## evangel33 (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A Mediaset sono convinti. Hanno anche aperto un sondaggio per chedere se è la scelta giusta per il rilancio



Sarebbe interessante aprire un sondaggio anche qui se siamo o no favorevoli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me non sarebbe giusto per Rino. Lui merita una chance vera in Serie A in una piazza che gli dia stabilità e la giusta fiducia.
> Ha dimostrato ampiamente in questi mesi di meritarla.



Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta. Sono tra i pochi che l'ha sempre difeso. Certo, ammetto che Conte ad oggi gli è superiore, ma si tende a dimenticare presto (meriti e demeriti) e a sottovalutare anche fattori come il fatto che Gattuso ha preso la squadra in corsa, senza poter fare mercato e preparazione, e che oggi i giocatori (che sono sempre stati dalla parte del mister) avrebbero maggiore dimestichezza con i suoi schemi.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Fossi in voi non mi esalterei. Non penso che Elliot sia abituato a fare le cose a caso. Nel comunicato è citato espressamente Gattuso come colonna portante del nuovo Milan, quindi dubito fortemente che verrà sostituito.
> 
> Tenete presente che tra 1 mese comincia il campionato, non penso nemmeno che ci sia il tempo tecnico per cambiare allenatore così velocemente rischiando di sfaldare lo spogliatoio e il gruppo che si è creato l'anno scorso con Rino.



Parimenti, sfiduciare l’allenatore, l’unico elemento legante tra squadra e dirigenza, senza aver la certezza di prenderne uno migliore ti sembra una mossa lungimirante?


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Luglio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante aprire un sondaggio anche qui se siamo o no favorevoli.



Bah relativamente: nel forum è stato eretto un tempio a Conte da parecchio tempo. Sarebbe un plebiscito o quasi.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

La notizia è stata ripresa dal Sole 24 Ore.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

*TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero. 

QUOTATE *


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A Mediaset sono convinti. Hanno anche aperto un sondaggio per chedere se è la scelta giusta per il rilancio



mi è giunta voce da pochissimo la malinconia e il disappunto di qualche megafono, inclusa la perla che Gattuso potrebbe aver detto "se mandate via Mirabelli me ne vado anch'io." 

ora ci credo di più a Conte


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Continuo a non crederci.


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Se fosse vero, NON SVEGLIATEMI.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante aprire un sondaggio anche qui se siamo o no favorevoli.



Fatto


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Dove bisogna firmare?


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Leonardo DT e il cerchio si chiude. Dai!!!!


----------



## evangel33 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



E Leonardo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Mamma mia, non voglio illudermi...


----------



## Roccoro (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Proprio l'altro ieri ho saputo che Elliott stava trattando sia Leonardo che Conte, da un procuratore che sta nel giro...
Vediamo se alla fine viene finalizzato il tutto, ma io spero che rimanga mister Rino che si merita di restare mister


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta. Sono tra i pochi che l'ha sempre difeso. Certo, ammetto che Conte ad oggi gli è superiore, ma si tende a dimenticare presto (meriti e demeriti) e a sottovalutare anche fattori come il fatto che Gattuso ha preso la squadra in corsa, senza poter fare mercato e preparazione, e che oggi i giocatori (che sono sempre stati dalla parte del mister) avrebbero maggiore dimestichezza con i suoi schemi.



Personalmente sono per la meritocrazia da applicare sempre e radicalmente, per cui l'idea che Gattuso venga silurato mi va di traverso a prescindere.

Certo Conte è un grandissimo allenatore che amo fin dai suoi inizi e mi andrebbe benissimo... però ci sarebbero diverse conseguenze anche pesanti da considerare, come giustamente dici anche tu, soprattutto per il fatto che grosse modifiche alla squadra sono ora come ora impensabili sia per i tempi ristretti che per i vincoli della UEFA e che una rosa su misura per il gioco di Conte (che richiede come si sa determinate caratteristiche ben precise) sarebbe alla fine infattibile.


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Comunque analizzando la notizia il fatto che venga riportato Giuntoli al milan mi puzza di bufala. De Laurentis non lo farà mai partire ora dal Napoli.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Conte è un allenatore vero, a mio avviso è top 5 allenatori mondo, averlo con noi sarebbe un privilegio. Non dimentichiamoci però che in campo vanno i calciatori, e che l'allenatore deve trovare un feeling con questi altrimenti è tutto vano.

Lo scorso anno lo spogliatoio praticamente non lo voleva più, e infatti i risultati si sono visti anche avendo in squadra gente come Hazard, Kantè e Morata. 

Anche vero che il Chelsea gli ha comprato una mandria di sopravalutati.

Aggiungo che del Chelsea sarei felicissimo se si portasse dietro Willian che secondo me è un fenomeno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Giuntoli e Gandini teneteveli pls


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Mah...continuo a non crederci


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *




Ah, adesso si spiegherebbe (nel caso) il viaggio a Londra.



Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Come fai a non volere uno dei migliori allenatori in circolazione? Passeremmo da Gattuso a Conte, non so se mi spiego.



Non cambio mai in corsa, la stagione è già programmata. Sarebbe più un danno che altro.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Juve fuori dall'Europa-Conte alla Juve-Juve campione 
Chelsea fuori dall'Europa-Conte al Chelsea-Chelsea campione
Milan fuori dall'Europa-Conte al Milan-Milan ....


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Continuo a ritenere queste news abbastanza improbabili se non impossibili.

Comunque, aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## luigi61 (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> allora...
> 
> Con la campagna abbonamenti lanciata oggi eliott non c'entra niente. Anzi queste continue forzature nelle conferme (mirabelli, gattuso...) sono parecchio strane. Ricordiamoci sempre le facce che avevano al raduno.
> 
> ...





admin ha scritto:


> *tmw: Antonio conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del milan con elliott al comando. Giuntoli ds e gandini ad. Mirabelli, fassone e gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> Quotate *




dai dai dai!!!! A volte i sogni si avverano


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Luglio 2018)

.
@Naruto98 no news da lì.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Conte è un allenatore vero, a mio avviso è top 5 allenatori mondo, averlo con noi sarebbe un privilegio. Non dimentichiamoci però che in campo vanno i calciatori, e che l'allenatore deve trovare un feeling con questi altrimenti è tutto vano.
> 
> Lo scorso anno lo spogliatoio praticamente non lo voleva più, e infatti i risultati si sono visti anche avendo in squadra gente come Hazard, Kantè e Morata.
> 
> ...



Si però attenzione che la Premier è un campionato tosto eh..alla fine il Chelsea ha fatto 5 punti meno del Liverpool del mago Klopp


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



E magari ma mi pare poco credibile visto che è stato pure scelto (da chi??) come uomo immagine per la campagna abbonamenti partita proprio ieri.
Se comunque iniziano ad accostarci certi nomi vuol dire la musica sta cambiando davvero, in attesa dei fatti.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E magari ma mi pare poco credibile visto che è stato pure scelto (da chi??) come uomo immagine per la campagna abbonamenti partita proprio ieri.
> Se comunque iniziano ad accostarci certi nomi vuol dire la musica sta cambiando davvero, in attesa dei fatti.



Lo spot abbonamenti è stato fatto dal Calabria United penso


----------



## James45 (17 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E magari ma mi pare poco credibile visto che è stato pure scelto (da chi??) come uomo immagine per la campagna abbonamenti partita proprio ieri.
> Se comunque iniziano ad accostarci certi nomi vuol dire la musica sta cambiando davvero, in attesa dei fatti.



Questa faccenda dei nomi che ci vengono accostati che ci faceva sbrodolare proprio in ottica cambiamento mi ricorda un anno fa.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E magari ma mi pare poco credibile visto che è stato pure scelto (da chi??) come uomo immagine per la campagna abbonamenti partita proprio ieri.
> Se comunque iniziano ad accostarci certi nomi vuol dire la musica sta cambiando davvero, in attesa dei fatti.



Ribadisco: non è certo Elliott che ha lanciato la campagna abbonamenti. La pubblicità è frutto della gestione Fassone, Elliott non ci ha messo mano. Non si fanno certo problemi per questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo spot abbonamenti è stato fatto dal Calabria United penso



Certo che se cosi fosse sarebbe davvero una follia: fino a sabato il silenzio sarebbe stata l'unica strada saggia da prendere, da parte di tutti.
Magari conte, magari.
Tagliamo questa mediocrità che ha invaso il milan e milanello.
A gattuso voglio un bene dell'anima ma il milan deve tornare ad essere un punto di arrivo e non un'accademia per novelli allenatori.
Si faccia le ossa altrove e chissà che un giorno non ci si possa incontrare di nuovo.


----------



## jacky (17 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque sia da noi non è tutto da buttare. Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Conti, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Suso, Biglia (se si riprende) non mi sembrano affatto male come struttura. Certo, c'è da spenderci su in alcuni ruoli ma qualcosa di buono si tira fuori...non bisogna vedere tutto nero sempre..



Sono d'accordo... il problema è l'area tecnica, poi 2-3 giocatori validi ci vuole niente a prenderli, magari anche con un po' di fortuna.


----------



## luigi61 (17 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: non è certo Elliott che ha lanciato la campagna abbonamenti. La pubblicità è frutto della gestione Fassone, Elliott non ci ha messo mano. Non si fanno certo problemi per questo.


Avrebbr il significato di voler rimarcare da parte di Elliott che d'ora in avanti si cambia musica
PIAZZA PULITA, SI RIPARTE


----------



## jacky (17 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: non è certo Elliott che ha lanciato la campagna abbonamenti. La pubblicità è frutto della gestione Fassone, Elliott non ci ha messo mano. Non si fanno certo problemi per questo.



Esatto e mettere Gattuso con il suo faccione in primo piano è segnale di debolezza.

Dove sono Donnarumma, Bonucci, Conti, Suso, Cutrone? Perché Gattuso? Sono chiaramente forzature... come lo era il comunicato della Sud di qualche giorno fa.

Attacco a Leonardo indecente per favorire gentaglia che ci sta prendendo per i fondelli da 15 mesi. Non sono riusciti a chiudere un accordo neanche con l'ultima in classifica del campionato cinese... ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> ...
> Certo che poi Conte pretenderebbe parecchi cambiamenti...



Arriverebbe l'esterno offensivo, ovviamente Giaccherinho


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Se Conte viene ha garanzie sul mercato. Inoltre sarebbe una calamita per i top


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



Ho seri dubbi che possa verificarsi tutto da subito sinceramente.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Luglio 2018)

scudetto !


----------



## jacky (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Juve fuori dall'Europa-Conte alla Juve-Juve campione
> Chelsea fuori dall'Europa-Conte al Chelsea-Chelsea campione
> Milan fuori dall'Europa-Conte al Milan-Milan ....



Non dobbiamo sognare ma pretendere un Milan che si faccia rispettare e valere su ogni campo.

Il Milan con Conte non sarà campione ma può avviare un processo di rinascita tecnica, economica e d'immagine in tempi molto brevi.

Conte ha dato personalità e buon rendimento anche a quello scarsone di De Sciglio... ha vinto scudetti con Vucinic, Quagliarella e Matri.

E comunque la valorizzazione è proprio quella che vuole Eliott, che secondo me non ha nessun tipo di voglia di perdere tempo dietro a delle scommesse.


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione però che, pensandoci bene, quella locandina potrebbe essere stata forzata dalla solita "Calabria United" (la stessa del comunicato emesso dalla 'Ndrina).



E se fosse così, magari con Singer indispettito, potrebbe essere l'autogol decisivo per Calabria United...


----------



## Heaven (17 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe il nostro Ronaldo


----------



## AllanX (17 Luglio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non cambio mai in corsa, la stagione è già programmata. Sarebbe più un danno che altro.



Mi spiace ma al Milan l'unica cosa già programmata che ho visto negli ultimi 10 anni sono la condotta e gli striscioni di quelli della sud


----------



## Jino (17 Luglio 2018)

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo che cacciano Gattuso.


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (17 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> mi è giunta voce da pochissimo la malinconia e il disappunto di qualche megafono, inclusa la perla che Gattuso potrebbe aver detto "se mandate via Mirabelli me ne vado anch'io."
> 
> ora ci credo di più a Conte



Ahahahahahahaja


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> E comunque la valorizzazione è proprio quella che vuole Eliott, che secondo me non ha nessun tipo di voglia di perdere tempo dietro a delle scommesse.



Questo mi sembra il principale motivo per crederci. "Fatti, non pugnette", come disse quello.


----------



## kipstar (17 Luglio 2018)

Mi aspetto qualche cambiamento dopo sabato. Non credo questo.....se poi si vuole fare una rivoluzione ok però Rino ha incassato la percezione che la proprietà ha di lui nell' unico comunicato fatto fin'ora...e non è poco.
Detto questo, con Antonio in panchina sai cosa puoi ottenere in tempi brevi....


----------



## luigi61 (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Esatto e mettere Gattuso con il suo faccione in primo piano è segnale di debolezza.
> 
> Dove sono Donnarumma, Bonucci, Conti, Suso, Cutrone? Perché Gattuso? Sono chiaramente forzature... come lo era il comunicato della Sud di qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Attacco a Leonardo indecente per favorire gentaglia che ci sta prendendo per i fondelli da 15 mesi. Non sono riusciti a chiudere un accordo neanche con l'ultima in classifica del campionato cinese... ma di che parliamo?



Concordo su questa disamina e forse è stato tutto fatto per "stanare" Elliott; se così fosse la risposta è stata DE-VAS-TAN-TE


----------



## Gekyn (17 Luglio 2018)

Se si portasse dietro Hazard non sarebbe male


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Luglio 2018)

Praticamente l'esatto contrario di ciò che hanno chiesto quei matti della curva e che, guarda caso, corrisponde a tutto ciò che desideriamo noi.
Eroi!!!!!


----------



## __king george__ (17 Luglio 2018)

se Elliott si presenta con Conte parte mooolto bene...e il mio scetticismo inizierebbe seriamente ad attenuarsi...ma per ora siamo nel campo delle ipotesi…

comunque di certo di qui a breve si saprà la verità


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## -Lionard- (17 Luglio 2018)

A Gattuso voglio sinceramente bene e per quel poco che conta avrà sempre il mio rispetto e la mia stima ma è innegabile che un arrivo di Conte darebbe una scossa incredibile all'ambiente, risvegliando un entusiasmo che oggi sembra un ricordo. Per carità tutte le difficoltà non si cancellerebbero per un cambio in panchina ma sarebbe un segnale molto forte. Non so se sia la notizia sia credibile o meno ma se Elliott ci sta davvero pensando, abbia il coraggio che mancò un anno fa a Fassone e Mirabelli ed allontani Gattuso anche stasera se lo ritiene necessario. Se però Rino dovesse rimanere, è giusto sostenerlo senza se e senza ma fino alla fine. 

Quello che non voglio, ma temo andremo in quella direzione, è il mister che inizia la stagione con un gufo appollaiato sulla panchina (ricordate Terim/Ancelotti nel 2001?). Cambiare a novembre avrebbe poco senso e ci condannerebbe all'ennesima stagione di transizione. Adesso o non se ne parli più.


----------



## jacky (17 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto qualche cambiamento dopo sabato. Non credo questo.....se poi si vuole fare una rivoluzione ok però Rino ha incassato la percezione che la proprietà ha di lui nell' unico comunicato fatto fin'ora...e non è poco.
> Detto questo, con Antonio in panchina sai cosa puoi ottenere in tempi brevi....



Rino ha la fiducia perché sta lavorando per il Milan e finché sta qui ha tutto il diritto di avere supporto ed essere difeso.

Ma non ci sarebbe nulla di male ad ammettere che Conte libero (cosa avvenuta dopo quel comunicato) è un'opportunità troppo grande per farsela sfuggire.

Il Milan deve tornare a far paura, ripartire con Gattuso, Cutrone, Conti etc... sarebbe un bel progetto ma che mal si sposerebbe con le ambizioni di rilancio di Eliott che vuole rivenderci a 3x. 

A Eliott non frega niente di lanciare Gattuso, Li invece era l'unica possibilità che aveva visto che gli ha dato 5.000 euro al mese per svariati mesi. Questo deve essere chiaro a tutti.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Rino ha la fiducia perché sta lavorando per il Milan e finché sta qui ha tutto il diritto di avere supporto ed essere difeso.
> 
> Ma non ci sarebbe nulla di male ad ammettere che Conte libero (cosa avvenuta dopo quel comunicato) è un'opportunità troppo grande per farsela sfuggire.
> 
> ...



Quoto a piene mani (se così si può dire).


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Luglio 2018)

La notizia comunque si sta allargando a macchia d'olio.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La notizia comunque si sta allargando a macchia d'olio.



A Sky ci stanno mettendo vent'anni per verificarla.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate
*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> A Sky ci stanno mettendo vent'anni per verificarla.



L'hanno detta???


----------



## jacky (17 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Quoto a piene mani (se così si può dire).



Mi fa piacere... mi dispiace vedere tutte queste vedovelle di gentaglia o comunque di gente inesperta (vedi Gattuso).

Io posso capire che 10 anni di nulla abbiano portato questi risultati, ma siamo il Milan... non l'Atalanta.

Gattuso è giovane, avrà tempo e modo di affermarsi e ritornare. Ha 30 anni di carriera davanti.

Vi deve essere chiaro che i vari Leonardo, Maldini etc... sanno cos'è il Milan. E se accettano non rischiano di bruciare Gattuso ma vogliono andare sul sicuro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Mi sorprenderebbe un ribaltone del genere perche' sostanzialmente, tra comunicato e campagna abbonamenti (dove c'e' l'immagine del solo Gattuso), tutto sembra in discussione tranne che la figura del mister. Vediamo che succede sabato a questo punto.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'hanno detta???



No, appunto. Sono in attesa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Rino ha la fiducia perché sta lavorando per il Milan e finché sta qui ha tutto il diritto di avere supporto ed essere difeso.
> 
> Ma non ci sarebbe nulla di male ad ammettere che Conte libero (cosa avvenuta dopo quel comunicato) è un'opportunità troppo grande per farsela sfuggire.
> 
> ...



Che poi conte altro non è che un comandante ma con idee calcistiche, a gattuso mancano le seconde.
Oltre all'esperienza e ai trofei.
Voglio dire che la metodologia e la filosofia di lavoro non verrebbero stravolte ma innalzate di livello.
A conte poi, io ipotetico presidente del milan, un campione tra le mani lo metterei, a gattuso non lo so.


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> il primo cambiamento è Strinic come Ziegler
> Proprio ieri/l'altro ieri se n'era parlato qui sul forum (un presagio  )



Un utente (ma non riccordo chi) chiedeva se era possibile cedere Strinic subito.
Io li avevo detto magari come Zenoni subito girato alla Juve per Inzaghi.

Certo che l'esempio Ziegler sarebbe stato ancora meglio


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere... mi dispiace vedere tutte queste vedovelle di gentaglia o comunque di gente inesperta (vedi Gattuso).
> 
> Io posso capire che *10 anni di nulla *abbiano portato questi risultati, ma siamo il Milan... non l'Atalanta.
> 
> Gattuso è giovane, avrà tempo e modo di affermarsi e ritornare. Ha 30 anni di carriera davanti.


ma perché 10 anni?!?!?!? Io mi lamento dal 2012 in poi. Dalla sentenza sul lodo Mondadori e la cessione di Ibra e Thiago


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La notizia comunque si sta allargando a macchia d'olio.



Oddio, macchia d'olio.. finora solo TMW l'ha ripresa...


----------



## Zenos (17 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> A Sky ci stanno mettendo vent'anni per verificarla.



Magari l hanno verificata ma per le belle notizie rosicano e ci mettono più tempo a passarle.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (17 Luglio 2018)

Non scherziamo! Conte è da prendere, anche se non sono una sua fan, ma è ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno: un allenatore che faccia rendere quelli che abbiamo al massimo. 


Umanamente per Gattuso dispiace, ma il bene del Milan è più importante di quello delle sue bandiere. 
E comunque si può esonerare ma senza andare necessariamente allo scontro.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> No, appunto. Sono in attesa.



Non hanno fatto neanche un accenno??


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Magari l hanno verificata ma per le belle notizie rosicano e ci mettono più tempo a passarle.


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Dai dai dai che con Conte _si alza l'asticella_


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Quotate e restate sulle news riportate.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che poi conte altro non è che un comandante ma con idee calcistiche, a gattuso mancano le seconde.
> Oltre all'esperienza e ai trofei.
> Voglio dire che la metodologia e la filosofia di lavoro non verrebbero stravolte ma innalzate di livello.
> A conte poi, io ipotetico presidente del milan, un campione tra le mani lo metterei, a gattuso non lo so.



La verità è che malgrado le dichiarazioni di facciata, Gattuso non è il profilo di alto livello che Elliott vorrebbe per rivalutare il brand e rivenderlo a caro prezzo. Rischierebbe di fare lo stesso errore che fece il dinamico duo l'anno scorso (cioè tenere Montella).


----------



## Black (17 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora...
> 
> Con la campagna abbonamenti lanciata oggi Eliott non c'entra niente. Anzi queste continue forzature nelle conferme (Mirabelli, Gattuso...) sono parecchio strane. Ricordiamoci sempre le facce che avevano al raduno.
> 
> ...



la juve in declino la vedi solo tu. I vecchi in difesa hanno già cominciato a sostituirli (Caldara, Benatia). Per raggiungere il loro livello ci vorranno anni di acquisti azzeccati da parte nostra e topiche clamorose da parte loro


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non hanno fatto neanche un accenno??



Ancora niente. La notizia è uscita anche su Il Giornale (ma questo non è molto sorprendente).


----------



## Zenos (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Comunque se non ricordo male anche l affare Bonucci inizió con un indiscrezione di Sportmediaset...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Luglio 2018)

Vabbè cmq ormai siamo ai titoli di coda. Non ci resta che aspettare sabato e vedere che cosa succede.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

*.*


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Oddio, macchia d'olio.. finora solo TMW l'ha ripresa...



No guarda bene, la riportano più fonti.
Non posso ovviamente riportare link esterni.


----------



## Black (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: Antonio Conte candidato numero uno per la panchina del Milan con Elliott al comando. Giuntoli DS e Gandini AD. Mirabelli, Fassone e Gattuso sono ad un passo dall'addio al club rossonero.
> 
> QUOTATE *



mah... io continuo a non crederci per vari motivi. Poi vediamo sabato che succede


----------



## Black (17 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Dieg (17 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Era scontato...credo che se ribaltone sarà, sarà ai "piani alti"



Sono due redazioni diverse, credo. Su Sportmediaset la notizia campeggia ancora in prima pagina.


----------



## jacky (17 Luglio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> la juve in declino la vedi solo tu. I vecchi in difesa hanno già cominciato a sostituirli (Caldara, Benatia). Per raggiungere il loro livello ci vorranno anni di acquisti azzeccati da parte nostra e topiche clamorose da parte loro



Sono d'accordo che ci vorranno anni per raggiungere il loro livello.

Ma per me resta in declino, con calciatori vecchi, un allenatore che per me ha fatto il suo tempo... 

Detto questo il nostro obiettivo non deve essere la Juventus, ma quello di tornare nell'elitè del calcio europeo, che rappresenta il futuro e da cui non possiamo stare fuori. 

Non so se hai letto quanti milioni in più distribuirà la Champions quest'anno... invece la A è rimasta al palo.


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se Elliott si presenta con Conte parte mooolto bene...e il mio scetticismo inizierebbe seriamente ad attenuarsi...ma per ora siamo nel campo delle ipotesi…
> 
> comunque di certo di qui a breve si saprà la verità



arrivi come quelli di Conte e Maldini sono la cartina di tornasole delle ambizioni del club


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dall'edizione online di SportMediaset.
> 
> Secondo le ultimissime notizie raccolte dalla redazione, Elliott avrebbe deciso di puntare sull'ex allenatore del Chelsea. Immediatamente. Dopo il Cda di sabato potrebbe esserci il cambio shock, che porterebbe Conte sulla panchina rossonera al posto di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> ...



*Restate sulle news riportate*


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

Taaac, è durata meno di niente (come logico che fosse).


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Taaac, è durata meno di niente (come logico che fosse).



Non hanno smentito (penso)


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non hanno smentito (penso)



Veramente ho appena letto la notizia sul sito di Premium Sport HD.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non hanno smentito (penso)



Pensi male, vai a vedere.


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Luglio 2018)

Credo che e giusto che partano tutti e 3. Ormai e evidente che Elliott non vuole che F&M fanno altri danni.

Per me e chiaro, sehai un progetto serio non puoi ripartire con Gattuso dai. Serve gente serie. 

Comunque magari e vero, e il tempo ci sta per mercato.


----------

